# My 2012 Prognostication for the Georgia Bulldogs



## BigDollar (Aug 10, 2012)

Georgia's defense is one of the best in the nation and capable of keeping the Bulldogs in any game against any team in the country.  However, it's not a defense without weaknesses.  The 2 giant interior lineman (Jenkins and Geathers) are fat guys who run out of gas in the 4th quarter.  If the offense has a bad day and can't move the ball, Georgia's defense will tire out.

I'm not as worried as I originally was about the early season suspensions.  Bacari Rambo (some say he won't be suspended but I don't believe it) is the only one to be missed.  The back-ups are potentially and probably better than Sanders Commings.  Upcoming freshmen are at least as good as Chase Vasser at outside linebacker.

The offensive line is the biggest question mark.  Depth at tailback is another concern.  But Murray is a good (not great) experienced quarterback and better than all but 2 qb's he will face in the regular season.  And the receiving corp is talented and deep.  The deepest and most talented position on offense is fullback, believe it or not with at least 4 guys who could start.  Tight ends will be more blockers than pass receivers this year.

Special teams are shaky and inexperienced--perhaps the biggest weakness.

I predict Georgia and South Carolina will be fighting for the top spot in the SEC east; Missou and Florida will be fighting for third, and UT, Vandy, and Kentucky will be duking it out for last place.

Here's my game by game pre-season analysis.

Georgia vs. Buffalo.  Chances of a Bulldog victory--96%.
Comments: A good SEC team should be able to defeat a good MAC team, especially between the hedges.  And Buffalo isn't even a good MAC team--they went 3-9 last year.

Georgia vs. Missou.  Chances of a Bulldog victory--50%.
Comments: Georgia is a better team with more talent, but the psychology of this game is all wrong for the dawgs.  First, Georgia must break a losing streak against quality intersectional teams.  Second, they must overcome a fired up team playing at home and out to prove they can compete with an SEC team.  Third, Georgia fans were relieved the dawgs are playing Missou instead of Alabama.  Whenever a situation like that occurs, the team you're relieved about playing ends up winning anyway.  This should be a very close game.  Missou finished strong last year but lost about half their starters to graduation.

Georgia vs. Florida Atlantic.  Chances of Bulldog victory--98%.  
Comments:  This is dogfood.  Florida Atlantic is a punching bag that went 1-11 last year.

Georgia vs. Vandy.  Chances of Bulldog victory--85%.
Comments: Vandy won't be catching teams by surprise this year.  Georgia players remember Franklin's tantrum last year, and the way their own DC defended them.  Georgia will stomp Vandy and their Shmuck of a coach.

Georgia vs. UT.  Chances of a Bulldog victory--80%.
Comments: UT has a scary good qb and quality wide receivers, but they remind me of Georgia teams late in the Eric Zeier era.  Great explosive offenses, but not much else.  Georgia's going to win this game.  It may be close or it may be a blow out, but I'm convinced the dawgs will prevail in the end.

Georgia vs. South Carolina. Chances of a Bulldog victory--45%.
Comments: South Carolina will probably win this game because they have Marcus Lattimore and Georgia doesn't.  Georgia also has no one on the OL that can block Clowney.  Plus, this is a road SEC game.  USC has never beaten Georgia 3 times in a row, but I predict this year will be a first, and it will be the biggest downer for the dogs this year.

Georgia vs. Kentucky.  Chances of a Bulldog victory--80%.
Comments:  Kentucky has a tough defense and they've been giving Georgia fits lately.  It's a road SEC game.  I predict Georgia to win but surprisingly struggle.

Georgia vs. Florida.  Chances of Bulldog victory--60%.
Comments:  Georgia just has more talent and better coaching than Florida now--a switch from most of the last 2 decades.  I think this series is finally going to switch back to Georgia dominating Florida.  

Georgia vs. Ole Miss.  Chances of Bulldog victory--90%.
Ole Miss has a lot of speed, but they are the weakest team in the SEC and after the Houston Nutt debacle were forced to hire a new coach.  He's got his work cut out for him.

Georgia vs. Auburn.  Chances of Bulldog victory--60%.
Georgia also has more talent and better coaching than Auburn right now.  However, Auburn will be hot to avenge last year's embarrassing blowout, and it is a road SEC team in a rivalry game.  Plus, the pressure may be on Georgia, if they are in contention to win the SEC east, while Auburn will having nothing to play for by this point in the season but to win a rivalry game.

Georgia vs. Georgia Southern.  Chances of Bulldog victory--98%.
IAA teams or whatever they refer these little schools to now, don't have defenses capable of stopping Georgia's offense.  Georgia Southern may put up some points but will be vastly outscored.

Georgia vs. the yellow flies.  Chances of Bulldog victory--78%.
Scheduling an option team the week before Tech was a stroke of genius.  UGA's defense will have 2 weeks to practice against the option and should be able to stuff it.  

The high point of Georgia's season will be beating Florida 2 years in a row for the first time since 1988/1989.

The low point will be losing to USC 3 times in a row and watching Steve Spurrier's smirk.

The key game for Georgia to win the SEC east will be to beat Missou.  I don't think South Carolina is going to lose 2 SEC games this year, and they will probably have the tiebreaker advantage, if Georgia loses 2 as well.


----------



## gin house (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree with most of what you posted but i think UGA could easily slip up on the road against Mizz and i think the UT game could be much closer.  Ut will have a better offense and UGA a better defense but i look for UT to be a little more improved this season.   I dont know that you'll see a whole lot of lattimore in the UGA/USC game,  i think there will be a heavy rotation of a few backs taking a little off of Marcus.      Uga has a cupcake schedule so they should win the east but i think it comes down to the end between USC/UGA.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2012)

If the O line can come through we can play in the SEC champioship game. If they dont we will could play in Independence bowl.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

BigDollar said:


> Georgia's defense is one of the best in the nation



I'm sure this is a good read, but you lost me right there.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sure this is a good read, but you lost me right there.



You evidently dont know too much about fb... Jeez. Bamers.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2012)

gin house said:


> I agree with most of what you posted but i think UGA could easily slip up on the road against Mizz and i think the UT game could be much closer.  Ut will have a better offense and UGA a better defense but i look for UT to be a little more improved this season.   I dont know that you'll see a whole lot of lattimore in the UGA/USC game,  i think there will be a heavy rotation of a few backs taking a little off of Marcus.      Uga has a cupcake schedule so they should win the east but i think it comes down to the end between USC/UGA.



Like a moth to a flame.  Get the excuses ready chicken little.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You evidently dont know too much about fb... Jeez. Bamers.



You have to qualify everyhthing about your team by first telling them how great bama is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You evidently dont know too much about fb... Jeez. Bamers.





BTW, I heard the story about your screen name today..



South GA Dawg said:


> You have to qualify everyhthing about your team by first telling them how great bama is.



Don't be a hater...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 11, 2012)

Ginny, if Lattimore don't get the rock ATLEAST 30 times against UGA, y'all lose!!


----------



## BigDollar (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sure this is a good read, but you lost me right there.



Last year UGA's defense statistically finished in the top ten.  They'll be better this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

BigDollar said:


> Last year UGA's defense statistically finished in the top ten.  They'll be better this year.



I was just joking with you. I hope UGA comes out of the gates kickin tail and takin names. They are long overdue..


----------



## gin house (Aug 11, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Ginny, if Lattimore don't get the rock ATLEAST 30 times against UGA, y'all lose!!



 Let me ask you a question......Between UGA and USC, who do you think has the better stable of backs?   Who has the better defensive line?    Who has the better offensive line?   I dont think we have to have Marcus to beat most anyone but hes very nice to have.   I'll hold judgement on saying UGA isnt one of the best defenses but i dont think theyre quite what yall make them out to be as they lost to EVERY ranked team they faced   Bottom line and take this as yall want but i dont think last years game would have been close if Shaw would have played.   Garcia and the offense wasnt there AT ALL.   Cant wait till the rematch.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Let me ask you a question......Between UGA and USC, who do you think has the better stable of backs?   Who has the better defensive line?    Who has the better offensive line?   I dont think we have to have Marcus to beat most anyone but hes very nice to have.   I'll hold judgement on saying UGA isnt one of the best defenses but i dont think theyre quite what yall make them out to be as they lost to EVERY ranked team they faced   Bottom line and take this as yall want but i dont think last years game would have been close if Shaw would have played.   Garcia and the offense wasnt there AT ALL.   Cant wait till the rematch.



Fact is there schedule this year is easier than last years. So knowing this there D will look pretty good on paper.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Let me ask you a question......Between UGA and USC, who do you think has the better stable of backs?   Who has the better defensive line?    Who has the better offensive line?   I dont think we have to have Marcus to beat most anyone but hes very nice to have.   I'll hold judgement on saying UGA isnt one of the best defenses but i dont think theyre quite what yall make them out to be as they lost to EVERY ranked team they faced   Bottom line and take this as yall want but i dont think last years game would have been close if Shaw would have played.   Garcia and the offense wasnt there AT ALL.   Cant wait till the rematch.



UGA faded late in he game, depth is an issue, maybe their conditioning is better this year with a few more players to work in.
UGA's O-line is a "?"
Running backs? USCe gets the nod with Latts, with out him, all even.
I've said for three seasons now that USCe has been better than UGA,...this year, I'm not so sure,...
Spurrious is acting a little chippy these days which would lead you to believe that he's got a team now,...well see, I think the USCe secondary will be suspect, and QB play will be spotty, if latts is 100%, I'd give nod to USCe, if not,...probably UGA.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 11, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> UGA faded late in he game, depth is an issue, maybe their conditioning is better this year with a few more players to work in.
> UGA's O-line is a "?"
> Running backs? USCe gets the nod with Latts, with out him, all even.
> I've said for three seasons now that USCe has been better than UGA,...this year, I'm not so sure,...
> Spurrious is acting a little chippy these days which would lead you to believe that he's got a team now,...well see, I think the USCe secondary will be suspect, and QB play will be spotty, if latts is 100%, I'd give nod to USCe, if not,...probably UGA.




p.s. there is no question that UGA has the better schedule


----------



## gin house (Aug 11, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Fact is there schedule this year is easier than last years. So knowing this there D will look pretty good on paper.



  Very true.  Kind of makes my point that we really dont know how good UGA's defense is.  How can someone call this defense up near the best in the country when half its schedule consisted of coastal corolina, ole miss, new mexico st, vanderbilt and kentucky?   On top of those the rest of their competition wasnt much better excluding LSU.   The stats that put them near the top are from beating half a schedule of bottomfeeders.  The numbers may be a little misleading.    I do like to see good defense but i wouldnt venture out to say theyre above average or will be this year.   The schedule that made the stats was very weak,  That defense lost every game against a ranked team?   Just point out the facts


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 11, 2012)

BigDollar said:


> Georgia's defense is one of the best in the nation and capable of keeping the Bulldogs in any game against any team in the country.  However, it's not a defense without weaknesses.  The 2 giant interior lineman (Jenkins and Geathers) are fat guys who run out of gas in the 4th quarter.  If the offense has a bad day and can't move the ball, Georgia's defense will tire out.
> 
> I'm not as worried as I originally was about the early season suspensions.  Bacari Rambo (some say he won't be suspended but I don't believe it) is the only one to be missed.  The back-ups are potentially and probably better than Sanders Commings.  Upcoming freshmen are at least as good as Chase Vasser at outside linebacker.
> 
> ...



Have to say that I don't agree with all of it but I have to hand it to you... it is pretty good and quite a lot of work/thought went into it i am sure.  Nice post!


----------



## gin house (Aug 11, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> UGA faded late in he game, depth is an issue, maybe their conditioning is better this year with a few more players to work in.
> UGA's O-line is a "?"
> Running backs? USCe gets the nod with Latts, with out him, all even.
> I've said for three seasons now that USCe has been better than UGA,...this year, I'm not so sure,...
> Spurrious is acting a little chippy these days which would lead you to believe that he's got a team now,...well see, I think the USCe secondary will be suspect, and QB play will be spotty, if latts is 100%, I'd give nod to USCe, if not,...probably UGA.



Ripper i wont compare Wilds to Trent Richardson because he isnt anywhere near as good as Richardson but he was the starter over half of last season and actualy rushed for more yards against UT than Richardson did.  He is a capable RB.  Behind him is the starter from three years ago in Miles.  Counting Lattimore you have 3 starting SEC RB's and mix in three backs that will be better than Wilds and Miles if not already in Carson, Davis and Salley.  WIthout Latti id easily say USC still has a much better backfield.   Without Crowell UGA doesnt have much,  Marshall IMO wont be what UGA is looking for,  Gurley has the makings to be a monster and i think he will be.   Im sure you dont keep up with USC rosters and players but i will tell you that right now this team is the best its ever been.  We have depth at all postitions.   Even losing the players we lost last seaon i still say this team will be better.   Much improved O line,  D line didnt lose a step even losing Ingram,  linebackers are all seniors,  major depth at TE and RB,  Shaw will again impress.   Some dont know but the last three games of last seaon he led the country in QB rating.  Spurrier is chirping because he finally has a reason.   I try to keep up with as many teams players and roster as i can and can honestly say that i cant find any position that UGA is better than USC.  Can you?   Both lost their kicking game last year.   Secondary is the only place i think we could be weak but i think were fine.  Hampton is a monster and Augustee is a senior with Hollaman........We're fine unless injury then it could get nasty.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Ripper i wont compare Wilds to Trent Richardson because he isnt anywhere near as good as Richardson but he was the starter over half of last season and actualy rushed for more yards against UT than Richardson did.  He is a capable RB.  Behind him is the starter from three years ago in Miles.  Counting Lattimore you have 3 starting SEC RB's and mix in three backs that will be better than Wilds and Miles if not already in Carson, Davis and Salley.  WIthout Latti id easily say USC still has a much better backfield.   Without Crowell UGA doesnt have much,  Marshall IMO wont be what UGA is looking for,  Gurley has the makings to be a monster and i think he will be.   Im sure you dont keep up with USC rosters and players but i will tell you that right now this team is the best its ever been.  We have depth at all postitions.   Even losing the players we lost last seaon i still say this team will be better.   Much improved O line,  D line didnt lose a step even losing Ingram,  linebackers are all seniors,  major depth at TE and RB,  Shaw will again impress.   Some dont know but the last three games of last seaon he led the country in QB rating.  Spurrier is chirping because he finally has a reason.   I try to keep up with as many teams players and roster as i can and can honestly say that i cant find any position that UGA is better than USC.  Can you?   Both lost their kicking game last year.   Secondary is the only place i think we could be weak but i think were fine.  Hampton is a monster and Augustee is a senior with Hollaman........We're fine unless injury then it could get nasty.



Ouch!! thats going to leave a mark.


----------



## gin house (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice thread by the OP.    Ripper,  I think USC could have got a good one in Mike Davis last year.   Word around Cola is hes looking good in practice, i doubt he redshirts.   Saw where a guy said he thought Davis will be better than Lattimore and he included Todd Gurley from watching their highlight films from highschool.  I thought the guy had bumped his head but i tell you what,  Davis had much better film than either Latti or Gurley.  Im kind of excited to see how that kid turns out.  Always did like the style of his brother James at Clemson.


----------



## gin house (Aug 11, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Ouch!! thats going to leave a mark.



   Can you find a place?  Just being serius.   If i could see where UGA is better i would be the first to say it.   IMO the UGA team will be like this......O line will be bad, best case average.   D line will be average.  linebackers will be good.  secondary will be good.   dont know anything about the kicking game.   RB wont have much to work with in a bad oline.  Recievers will be average at best but King has found a way in four years to start catching a few passes and Conley can catch but dont watch the LSU game.  Hard to see Richt putting Mitchell on defense as he is a heck of a WR but i guess defense wins games.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2012)

We do have an easy schedule.  So what?

We aren't the first team to have an easy schedule.  And Florida aint ever played anybody when it comes to OOC games.

Our D will be good.  I don't know how good yet.  No way to know.  Lots of variables.  I'm excited though.

ginny posts about UGA more than he posts about that tin pot program of his.  LOL.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Ripper i wont compare Wilds to Trent Richardson because he isnt anywhere near as good as Richardson but he was the starter over half of last season and actualy rushed for more yards against UT than Richardson did.  He is a capable RB.  Behind him is the starter from three years ago in Miles.  Counting Lattimore you have 3 starting SEC RB's and mix in three backs that will be better than Wilds and Miles if not already in Carson, Davis and Salley.  WIthout Latti id easily say USC still has a much better backfield.   Without Crowell UGA doesnt have much,  Marshall IMO wont be what UGA is looking for,  Gurley has the makings to be a monster and i think he will be.   Im sure you dont keep up with USC rosters and players but i will tell you that right now this team is the best its ever been.  We have depth at all postitions.   Even losing the players we lost last seaon i still say this team will be better.   Much improved O line,  D line didnt lose a step even losing Ingram,  linebackers are all seniors,  major depth at TE and RB,  Shaw will again impress.   Some dont know but the last three games of last seaon he led the country in QB rating.  Spurrier is chirping because he finally has a reason.   I try to keep up with as many teams players and roster as i can and can honestly say that i cant find any position that UGA is better than USC.  Can you?   Both lost their kicking game last year.   Secondary is the only place i think we could be weak but i think were fine.  Hampton is a monster and Augustee is a senior with Hollaman........We're fine unless injury then it could get nasty.



I'll give you one. Long snapper. We have the best in the country. Other than that we cant hold a candle to a team that has yet to win their own conference. Go Dawgs!


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Can you find a place?  Just being serius.   If i could see where UGA is better i would be the first to say it.   IMO the UGA team will be like this......O line will be bad, best case average.   D line will be average.  linebackers will be good.  secondary will be good.   dont know anything about the kicking game.   RB wont have much to work with in a bad oline.  Recievers will be average at best but King has found a way in four years to start catching a few passes and Conley can catch but dont watch the LSU game.  Hard to see Richt putting Mitchell on defense as he is a heck of a WR but i guess defense wins games.



Do QB's still play or are they left out? I believe most "experts" will agree that even though Shaw was the greatest ever for 2 games or something along those lines, all would tell you Murray is head and shoulders better at this point.  I will also say that I would take our LB's, DL, (Clowney is a stud) WR's, and DB's as well.  I don't know why this is such an issue, these teams will play this year so  we will all get to see.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I'll give you one. Long snapper. We have the best in the country. Other than that we cant hold a candle to a team that has yet to win their own conference. Go Dawgs!



Don't you get a kick out of SC and Florida fans talking about our easy schedule when they are both on it?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't you get a kick out of SC and Florida fans talking about our easy schedule when they are both on it?



Will Muschamp and Spurrier will do that to a fan base......


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Will Muschamp and Spurrier will do that to a fan base......



I was reading something over at Get The Picture the other day and Senator Blutarsky said, "For the life of me, even after this much time has passed, I can not understand how Will Muschamp is the head coach at Florida and how anybody thought that was a good idea."


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was reading something over at Get The Picture the other day and Senator Blutarsky said, "For the life of me, even after this much time has passed, I can not understand how Will Muschamp is the head coach at Florida and how anybody thought that was a good idea."


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


>



Boom.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Boom.



Did you Boom?!!


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Can you find a place?  Just being serius.   If i could see where UGA is better i would be the first to say it.   IMO the UGA team will be like this......O line will be bad, best case average.   D line will be average.  linebackers will be good.  secondary will be good.   dont know anything about the kicking game.   RB wont have much to work with in a bad oline.  Recievers will be average at best but King has found a way in four years to start catching a few passes and Conley can catch but dont watch the LSU game.  Hard to see Richt putting Mitchell on defense as he is a heck of a WR but i guess defense wins games.



Here is how the folks at ESPN see it in the SEC by position group.

QB: UGA 1       USC 7
LB: UGA 1       USC 5
WR: UGA 3     USC 12
DB: UGA 2      USC 7
DL: UGA 3      USC 2 (we will have to suffer there)

You definitely have the OL and as far as RB's, I think both schools are hopeful at best at this point.  Lattimore did have major knee surgery but I will still call him the clear cut leader.  The rest are nothing but hype and highlight tapes.

There you have the opinion of the worldwide leader in sports.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> Here is how the folks at ESPN see it in the SEC by position group.
> 
> QB: UGA 1       USC 7
> LB: UGA 1       USC 5
> ...



He'll say they're UGA homers.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 12, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't you get a kick out of SC and Florida fans talking about our easy schedule when they are both on it?



.Florida is absolutely on your schedule. We have also sucked for 2 years. That will make your schedule easy. I dont think any Gator fan will deny this.


----------



## gin house (Aug 12, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> Do QB's still play or are they left out? I believe most "experts" will agree that even though Shaw was the greatest ever for 2 games or something along those lines, all would tell you Murray is head and shoulders better at this point.  I will also say that I would take our LB's, DL, (Clowney is a stud) WR's, and DB's as well.  I don't know why this is such an issue, these teams will play this year so  we will all get to see.



   You may have your opinion on which QB is best but i will say that Shaw finished the season #2 in the SEC behind Tyler Wilson.   But your ESPN friends rank Murray higher than even Tyler Wilson  Clowney is a stud but what other fans dont realize is that there is a DE on the other end this year as good but IMO better than Clowney right now in Devin Taylor.  Murray can put up some numbers, only downfall to him is that in big games or against decent competition he folds every time.


----------



## gin house (Aug 12, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> Here is how the folks at ESPN see it in the SEC by position group.
> 
> QB: UGA 1       USC 7
> LB: UGA 1       USC 5
> ...



  LOL.....  Per ESPN we have UGA beat on OL, DL, RB and Special Teams.    Shaw finishes second in the SEC in QB rating behind Tyler Wilson and is ranked 7th   Murray is ranked #1 over Wilson   They post that UGA has the worst ST in the SEC...........    I dont agree with a whole lot of what Chris Low and the other guy says.  Uga had a much better ST than USC last year.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 12, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> Here is how the folks at ESPN see it in the SEC by position group.
> 
> QB: UGA 1       USC 7
> LB: UGA 1       USC 5
> ...




Everyone knows ESPN (Corso) hates USC...if we win the SEC title he said he would crawl across WB on his hands and knees begging forgiveness for using his media pulpit to keep our beloved gamecocks down.


Well...no more mr Corso, prepare to crawl and have to "shout out" the WB grass stain from your trowsers.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2012)

gin house said:


> I dont think we have to have Marcus to beat most anyone but hes very nice to have.



Nice to "HAVE"... You have, "arguably" the best RB in the Nation and he is NICE to have???

YOU ARE SOUTH CAROLINA (mediocre East team that usually finishes 4)!!!!! He is the best RB you've EVER HAD and he missed most of last year... Why do you think you rode him every game he was in?? Why do you think you ran him 35 to 40 times a game??? 

If not for him you wouldn't have beat us the last 2 years... Period!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> if we win the SEC title





Hmmmmmm......

"IF" I win the lottery I would do... How about you guys win "A" Title.... Oh wait... We won 11 games once... We stayed at a Holiday Inn also...

At the end of the day... You're still South Carolina... The best thing you guys have going for ya is you separate us from North Carolina...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2012)

gin house said:


> LOL.....  Per ESPN we have UGA beat on OL, DL, RB and Special Teams.    Shaw finishes second in the SEC in QB rating behind Tyler Wilson and is ranked 7th   Murray is ranked #1 over Wilson   They post that UGA has the worst ST in the SEC...........    I dont agree with a whole lot of what Chris Low and the other guy says.  Uga had a much better ST than USC last year.



You just "HOPE" that you win....


If not, well you've already made the bet and I haven't forgotten...


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 12, 2012)

gin house said:


> LOL.....  Per ESPN we have UGA beat on OL, DL, RB and Special Teams.    Shaw finishes second in the SEC in QB rating behind Tyler Wilson and is ranked 7th   Murray is ranked #1 over Wilson   They post that UGA has the worst ST in the SEC...........    I dont agree with a whole lot of what Chris Low and the other guy says.  Uga had a much better ST than USC last year.



Having a three year old at home has taught me that when you are debating with someone who cannot or will not see any logic other than their own view, it is best to just say "You're right".  So, I will now say that South Carolina is the most talented football team in the country.  Regardless of what all of the media, coaches, and other experts say, South Carolina is better at all positions than everybody.  The fact that they have yet to win a conference title is mind boggling with all of the great players they have.  This is the year that Spurrier finally gets over the hump, but if he doesn't, it's because the schedule isnt't fair.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2012)

gin house said:


> LOL.....  Per ESPN we have UGA beat on OL, DL, RB and Special Teams.    Shaw finishes second in the SEC in QB rating behind Tyler Wilson and is ranked 7th   Murray is ranked #1 over Wilson   They post that UGA has the worst ST in the SEC...........    I dont agree with a whole lot of what Chris Low and the other guy says.  Uga had a much better ST than USC last year.


How did Shaw do against better teams. I think I read some where that his stats were not all that hot. Seriously not a pun just curious. I will say this Murray has plenty of options to throw to. Marlon Brown, T. King, R Wooten, Scott-Wesley, Malcom Mitchell, Bennett. I wont even mention the Te's. I'm not even going to go into the D. You clearly have not a clue about what you speak of.


----------



## gin house (Aug 12, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> How did Shaw do against better teams. I think I read some where that his stats were not all that hot. Seriously not a pun just curious. I will say this Murray has plenty of options to throw to. Marlon Brown, T. King, R Wooten, Scott-Wesley, Malcom Mitchell, Bennett. I wont even mention the Te's. I'm not even going to go into the D. You clearly have not a clue about what you speak of.



  Shaws stats were pretty good against everyone he played and even in his one loss at arky.  You my friend thought wrong.   Mitchell from what is said wont play on offense, isnt that what youve heard?  Benett looks like he could be a good one, King has been a disapointment most of his career,  has scott-wesley ever played a down of college ball?  I havent heard of him.    Im not downing your D,  were talking about what "the world wide leader in sports" as the other guy called it says.   If im not mistaken all i heard last year from dawgs fans is how bad Rambo sucked.......He has the best stats of the secondary for UGA.   Not knocking them at all, just dont think theyre what people are making them out to be.    USC held Vandy to 3 points and that came from a muffed punt,  that was the only time they crossed mid field against us..........They put up 28 on UGA's defense and the game came down to a vandy drop in the endzone.    Im sure theyre good but im not buying theyre all that.


----------



## gin house (Aug 12, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> Having a three year old at home has taught me that when you are debating with someone who cannot or will not see any logic other than their own view, it is best to just say "You're right".  So, I will now say that South Carolina is the most talented football team in the country.  Regardless of what all of the media, coaches, and other experts say, South Carolina is better at all positions than everybody.  The fact that they have yet to win a conference title is mind boggling with all of the great players they have.  This is the year that Spurrier finally gets over the hump, but if he doesn't, it's because the schedule isnt't fair.



  Just a lively debate, you dont have to pull out the 3 yr old logic stuff.   How many conference titles has this UGA team won.................0       They lost to EVERY ranked team they played last year and their bowl game.   Do you buy that UGA is a top ten team?    Since you buy into what espn and the media have to say.......Have you noticed that in four poles ranking the top 25 UGA is 6th in the coaches and not in the top 15 in the other three.   USC is 9th in all four.   Maybe its not just me that thinks Uga is overated.


----------



## gin house (Aug 12, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice to "HAVE"... You have, "arguably" the best RB in the Nation and he is NICE to have???
> 
> YOU ARE SOUTH CAROLINA (mediocre East team that usually finishes 4)!!!!! He is the best RB you've EVER HAD and he missed most of last year... Why do you think you rode him every game he was in?? Why do you think you ran him 35 to 40 times a game???
> 
> If not for him you wouldn't have beat us the last 2 years... Period!



  You obviously know nothing about USC.    Latti will be one of the best RB's ever at USC but he wont break George Rogers records as it stands.  He could be close but i dont think so.  Also Rogers was a Heisman winner, just FYI.    You also made my point,  we didnt have to have him last year to win.  We lost one game without him and whiped the team that destroyed Michigan st, you know the team that beat the almighty dawgs in the bowl game.    The reason Latti was rode was that we could win that way and IMO to take the risk of screwing up from Garcia out of the picture by keeping it on the ground with Marcus.   Shaw on the other hand can run the ball and throw, that takes some pressure off of marcus.    Why would you think without Marcus we couldnt beat UGA but without him we whiped Nebraska,  a team that crushed the team UGA lost to in the bowl game??   I cant figure that one?


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 12, 2012)

gin house said:


> Just a lively debate, you dont have to pull out the 3 yr old logic stuff.   How many conference titles has this UGA team won.................0       They lost to EVERY ranked team they played last year and their bowl game.   Do you buy that UGA is a top ten team?    Since you buy into what espn and the media have to say.......Have you noticed that in four poles ranking the top 25 UGA is 6th in the coaches and not in the top 15 in the other three.   USC is 9th in all four.   Maybe its not just me that thinks Uga is overated.



I will now say that South Carolina is the most talented football team in the country. Regardless of what all of the media, coaches, and other experts say, South Carolina is better at all positions than everybody. The fact that they have yet to win a conference title is mind boggling with all of the great players they have. This is the year that Spurrier finally gets over the hump, but if he doesn't, it's because the schedule isnt't fair.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2012)

gin house said:


> Shaws stats were pretty good against everyone he played and even in his one loss at arky.  You my friend thought wrong.   Mitchell from what is said wont play on offense, isnt that what youve heard?  Benett looks like he could be a good one, King has been a disapointment most of his career,  has scott-wesley ever played a down of college ball?  I havent heard of him.    Im not downing your D,  were talking about what "the world wide leader in sports" as the other guy called it says.   If im not mistaken all i heard last year from dawgs fans is how bad Rambo sucked.......He has the best stats of the secondary for UGA.   Not knocking them at all, just dont think theyre what people are making them out to be.    USC held Vandy to 3 points and that came from a muffed punt,  that was the only time they crossed mid field against us..........They put up 28 on UGA's defense and the game came down to a vandy drop in the endzone.    Im sure theyre good but im not buying theyre all that.


Mtchell will play both sides. Your example of us and Vandy means nothing. we  beat the brake shoes out of Auburn. Look what happened to yall with them. Go Dawgs we win in Columbia!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 13, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> The fact that they have yet to win a conference title is mind boggling with all of the great players they have. This is the year that Spurrier finally gets over the hump, but if he doesn't, it's because the schedule isnt't fair.



Nah, they'll always be South Carolina... Conference champs won't EVER happen and they should be use to that..


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2012)

I can not wait until the South Carolina game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I can not wait until the South Carolina game.



x2!! I think Carolina should be #1 in the polls.. Cause they are a POWERHOUSE... The ELITE program of the country..

They are such a GREAT Program, have the toughest schedule every year so they don't need to win the East, SEC championship or a National Championship.. They just need to win 11 games for once, have their own rings made and we should all Bow down to the Gamecocks..


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 13, 2012)

SGD, you recall about 2 seasons ago, I had a feeling that USCe would beat your dawgs,really couldn't support that feeling with a look at the rosters , but it worked out ...I think the dawgs prevail this year, just a feeling.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> SGD, you recall about 2 seasons ago, I had a feeling that USCe would beat your dawgs,really couldn't support that feeling with a look at the rosters , but it worked out ...I think the dawgs prevail this year, just a feeling.



Good enough for me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Mtchell will play both sides. Your example of us and Vandy means nothing. we  beat the brake shoes out of Auburn. Look what happened to yall with them. Go Dawgs we win in Columbia!



Good point.

The delusion of the SC people never ceases to amaze.

First Lattimore is great.  Then he's just nice to have.

But what I'm getting the biggest kick out of is how much ginny think he knows about our team.  King has been a dissappointment?   He led the team in receiving last year.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good enough for me.



you know when your inferior dawgs whip the lamecocks, ol' "gin house" will become "crack house"


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> you know when your inferior dawgs whip the lamecocks, ol' "gin house" will become "crack house"



He's something else.  When he comes crashing down to earth it aint gonna be pretty.

His rants get more bizzarre all the time.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 13, 2012)

Heck, we won the SEC East a couple years ago with no defense.  Thanks, USCe.

Seriously, all bragging rights go to USCe until UGA beats them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Heck, we won the SEC East a couple years ago with no defense.  Thanks, USCe.
> 
> Seriously, all bragging rights go to USCe until UGA beats them.



Seriously, you can say that as many times as you like but we'll say what we want.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good point.
> 
> The delusion of the SC people never ceases to amaze.
> 
> ...


He thinks he's an insider. I really dont know much about sc because garcia is gone. The only reason I knew about him was he was drunk all the time. I think they had a coach caught goin wee wee in public too. Other than that who are they?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Heck, we won the SEC East a couple years ago with no defense.  Thanks, USCe.
> 
> Seriously, all bragging rights go to USCe until UGA beats them.



Not arguing braging rights. gin house thinks he's sports center or something..................


----------



## riprap (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder why there are so many bama fans around here and no USCe fans. I mean Columbia is closer than Tuscaloosa.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2012)

riprap said:


> I wonder why there are so many bama fans around here and no USCe fans. I mean Columbia is closer than Tuscaloosa.



Good point rip.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 13, 2012)

We have been playing Usc the second week with players out that combined with us starting slow usually has never been a good combination, this year will be game 6 with an OL who should have found itself by that point and a stud D I'm pretty certain we are going to wax Usc this year, I'm sure mizzou will be hyped up and I have questioned this game myself but uga has the better team in my opinion


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Ginny, if Lattimore don't get the rock ATLEAST 30 times against UGA, y'all lose!!



I predict that Lattimore is going to get more big hits than yards in this game.  The boyz of the D be wanting some of dat boy real bad!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 14, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> UGA faded late in he game, depth is an issue, maybe their conditioning is better this year with a few more players to work in.



Chickin' Little bunch from Columbia always got us with some of our bozos suspended.  Not this year.  It was close last year without the bozos, but this year, with the bozos and a much improved D, I am lookin' for da DAWGS to be feasting on roast chick'n is South Cackalacka!  You do know, it is a tradition!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 14, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Seriously, you can say that as many times as you like but we'll say what we want.



And every argument you have can be countered with, "We beat you."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 14, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> And every argument you have can be countered with, "We beat you."


 

Shows just how much you know... Try this one on for size...

Our history against the Gamechickens.. 46-16-2... Hmm.. They beat us... We've beat them 30 more times than they've beat us.. I like our odds and winning percentage.....

They beat us.. We won the SEC East title...


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's my take as a Gamecock fan.


Georgia will be better than last year. The Gamecocks will be about the same ,depending on Shaw.


Both teams will have quite a few games behind them with no suspended players. The new players/rookies should be settled in.



On paper the experts say Georgia is the better team. It will be a tough game for the Gamecocks and could go either way.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 14, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Here's my take as a Gamecock fan.
> 
> 
> Georgia will be better than last year. The Gamecocks will be about the same ,depending on Shaw.
> ...



Absolutely agree.  I don't understand anybody on either side feeling confident when it seems it always comes down to the final minute.  We have won we were not the better team and lost when we were, either way it has become a fun game to watch.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> And every argument you have can be countered with, "We beat you."



That's fine.  We beat them five years in a row and every single year they acted like we needed to be worried about them so who cares?

I would let ginny run his trap without saying anything to him if he wasn't trying to act like he was kind of expert on OUR TEAM now.

Besides, you're an FSU fan so it shouldn't matter to you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Shows just how much you know... Try this one on for size...
> 
> Our history against the Gamechickens.. 46-16-2... Hmm.. They beat us... We've beat them 30 more times than they've beat us.. I like our odds and winning percentage.....
> 
> They beat us.. We won the SEC East title...



This.  They've beaten us twice in a row after years of us owning them and suddenly we are supposed to act like they are some kind of powerhouse?  

Nah, sorry.  Not buying it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2012)

There was a good wite up on how this is the game GRantham wants to win most.  He wants to embarrass Spurrier.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 15, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good point.
> 
> The delusion of the SC people never ceases to amaze.



No dawg fan should be allowed to use the word delusional unless he's staring into a mirror.

uGA hasn't won a ship in 3+ decades and every year the barking that comes out of their fans is hillarious.

It is only equalled by the howling that's followed once they lose some game that they were "certain" to win.

You mutts are the FSu of the SEC with louder, more delusional fans.



And before you give me crap on my Canes, I am a realist, I know we suck.....but at least I have 5 rings to hang my hat on since you leg humpers have even sniffed one.

And I'm not running around calling my team the best.... every.......single.....year.

Come to grips for goodness sake.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good point.
> 
> The delusion of the SC people never ceases to amaze.
> 
> ...



Delusion - A belief held with strong conviction despite superior evidence to the contrary.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 15, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Here's my take as a Gamecock fan.
> 
> 
> Georgia will be better than last year. The Gamecocks will be about the same ,depending on Shaw.
> ...



Please don't tell ginny this,...he'll accuse you of all sorts of things heretical...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> No dawg fan should be allowed to use the word delusional unless he's staring into a mirror.
> 
> uGA hasn't won a ship in 3+ decades and every year the barking that comes out of their fans is hillarious.
> 
> ...



Wow.  Do you feel better now?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Delusion - A belief held with strong conviction despite superior evidence to the contrary.



Yep.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's fine.  We beat them five years in a row and every single year they acted like we needed to be worried about them so who cares?
> 
> I would let ginny run his trap without saying anything to him if he wasn't trying to act like he was kind of expert on OUR TEAM now.
> 
> Besides, you're an FSU fan so it shouldn't matter to you.



I'm just saying.  I know we're better than Wake frickin Forest, but I can't really talk smack to their fans (not that I've seen one) until we beat them this year.

I can make fun of their history, the talent level  of their squad, even there crappy little stadium, but none of it matters because we just lost to a school with no history, no talent, and a crappy little stadium.  

Everything you say about USCe is true.  They have no history, they _shouldn't_ beat you, but yet they have the last two years.  Every negative thing about them only makes you look worse.

That said, I fully expect y'all to beat them this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm just saying.  I know we're better than Wake frickin Forest, but I can't really talk smack to their fans (not that I've seen one) until we beat them this year.
> 
> I can make fun of their history, the talent level  of their squad, even there crappy little stadium, but none of it matters because we just lost to a school with no history, no talent, and a crappy little stadium.
> 
> ...



If one of their fans mouths off like some sort of expert about our team and I feel like answering, I'm going to.  Whether or not they beat us last year makes no difference.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 15, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> If one of their fans mouths off like some sort of expert about our team and I feel like answering, I'm going to.  Whether or not they beat us last year makes no difference.



I'm not saying not to defend your team.  I'll gladly tell you _why _we lost to Wake last year.  That still doesn't change the fact that I can't really talk trash to them.

There's a difference in defending your team and saying, "You suck" to a team that has beaten you the last two years.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Here's my take as a Gamecock fan.
> 
> 
> Georgia will be better than last year. The Gamecocks will be about the same ,depending on Shaw.
> ...


Good post and I agree!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm not saying not to defend your team.  I'll gladly tell you _why _we lost to Wake last year.  That still doesn't change the fact that I can't really talk trash to them.
> 
> There's a difference in defending your team and saying, "You suck" to a team that has beaten you the last two years.



Why are we still talking about this?

It doesn't affect you one way or the other.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 15, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wow.  Do you feel better now?



As long as you understand that any uGA fan calling someone delusional is....








Then yes, I am done.


And I agree with Reb on this one. FSu has bragging rights over the U at the moment. They have our number.  

Same thing here. Until uGA beats uSCe then the roosters get to mouth off all they want.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2012)

You guys are making this a much bigger deal than it is.


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2012)

I wonder how many guys sign up on a forum that is primarily UGA just to boast on how many more NC's their team has. Do they really think we are going to change teams? BTW, I am a Notre Dame fan so check out our accomplishments.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Man riprap you get around......Uga, you and nickel back rolled with the tide 2 weeks......Now the Irish.......


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 15, 2012)

riprap said:


> I wonder how many guys sign up on a forum that is primarily UGA just to boast on how many more NC's their team has. Do they really think we are going to change teams? BTW, I am a Notre Dame fan so check out our accomplishments.



This was a _MUCH_ more diversified site when I signed on about 4 years ago...lots of attrition, especially of the non-UGA types.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2012)

Why a UM or a FSU fan thinks we care what they think is beyond me...... Go dawgs! SC sucks! So does FSU and Um!


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 15, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Why a UM or a FSU fan thinks we care what they think is beyond me...... Go dawgs! SC sucks! So does FSU and Um!



Over THIRTY YEARS!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 15, 2012)

Man you can tell football is close.  It is like the horses are in the starting gate and everyone is getting antsy waiting on the bell.  I believe we would argue best color scheme right now (which is red and black by far).  Just a few more days.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 15, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Over THIRTY YEARS!!!



Is that the total number of years the U will have been on probation by 2020?


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 15, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> Is that the total number of years the U will have been on probation by 2020?




It's how long it's been since uGA has won anything worthwhile....

At the U we may stink at cheating but at least we sneak in a National Title every couple years.

Only thing you guys sneak in is the occasional crazy scooter driver.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 15, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> It's how long it's been since uGA has won anything worthwhile....
> 
> At the U we may stink at cheating but at least we sneak in a National Title every couple years.
> 
> Only thing you guys sneak in is the occasional crazy scooter driver.



The only reason our players can't drive scooters right is they are running from the cops and trying to ditch the weed.


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> This was a _MUCH_ more diversified site when I signed on about 4 years ago...lots of attrition, especially of the non-UGA types.



So you saying they shouldn't have been banned? Lot of them gone were the ones that would fling personal attacks when talking about their team.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Over THIRTY YEARS!!!



All of Florida sucks!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> It's how long it's been since uGA has won anything worthwhile....
> 
> At the U we may stink at cheating but at least we sneak in a National Title every couple years.
> 
> Only thing you guys sneak in is the occasional crazy scooter driver.



Should we stop being UGA fans?  Should start liking another team?  That's what I'm hearing.  Your team doesn't win NCs so you're a moron for liking them.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 16, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Should we stop being UGA fans?  Should start liking another team?  That's what I'm hearing.  Your team doesn't win NCs so you're a moron for liking them.



Not saying that at all, but the "I am uGA, hear me roar" type stuff around here at a Ronald Reagan level for a team with the qualifications of Jimmy Carter gets old in a hurry.

It's not all of you, just a select few.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Not saying that at all, but the "I am uGA, hear me roar" type stuff around here at a Ronald Reagan level for a team with the qualifications of Jimmy Carter gets old in a hurry.
> 
> It's not all of you, just a select few.



Yeah, you might want to watch comparing anybody around here to Jimmy Carter.  That's probably grounds for banishment.

I guess I'm just bored because I really don't care what you think about my team or how worthy you think we are in the scheme of things.

You're a Miami fan so how you have any skin in the game is a mystery to me.  I promise I don't care what any Miami fan says or thinks about their team.  And FSU fans don't need to say a word to anybody about having unsubstantiated arrogance.  They've been partying like it's 1999 ever since 1999.  

I guess what it boils down to is, there's no reason for you to let what we UGA fans say bother you.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Not saying that at all, but the "I am uGA, hear me roar" type stuff around here at a Ronald Reagan level for a team with the qualifications of Jimmy Carter gets old in a hurry.
> 
> It's not all of you, just a select few.


 Which select few do you speak of? It kills me how you folks joing a forum named the Georgia Outdoors News, and want to act like we're not aloud to talk about our team as we see fit. This forum is full of homers. As it dang well should. Afterall this is our state fb team. You make yourself look arrogant posting that crap. If you dont like our homerism then go play on the FON forum. I bet you could find one or two Miami homers on that site if there was one. Good lord brother we dont care what you think. We own USCe and probably always will! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

riprap said:


> I wonder how many guys sign up on a forum that is primarily UGA just to boast on how many more NC's their team has. Do they really think we are going to change teams? BTW, I am a Notre Dame fan so check out our accomplishments.



I'd love to check out y'alls accomplishments.  Just let me get out my 2 reel projector.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah, you might want to watch comparing anybody around here to Jimmy Carter.  That's probably grounds for banishment.
> 
> I guess I'm just bored because I really don't care what you think about my team or how worthy you think we are in the scheme of things.
> 
> ...



Now see, I wasn't gonna go there because I understand this is a Georgia website.  But since you brought up '99......


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Why a UM or a FSU fan thinks we care what they think is beyond me...... Go dawgs! SC sucks!



They beat UGA the last two years, so what does that make you?


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Which select few do you speak of? It kills me how you folks joing a forum named the Georgia Outdoors News, and want to act like we're not aloud to talk about our team as we see fit. This forum is full of homers. As it dang well should. Afterall this is our state fb team. You make yourself look arrogant posting that crap. If you dont like our homerism then go play on the FON forum. I bet you could find one or two Miami homers on that site if there was one. Good lord brother we dont care what you think. We own USCe and probably always will! Go Dawgs!









but.... but.... but...

"I don't care what you think!!!"

Me? Arrogant??


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 16, 2012)

Where's Blacksmoke?


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Now see, I wasn't gonna go there because I understand this is a Georgia website.  But since you brought up '99......


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> but.... but.... but...
> 
> "I don't care what you think!!!"
> 
> Me? Arrogant??


Do you drive a camaro?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

MCBUCK said:


> Where's Blacksmoke?



He has been MIA for a while. He should be around here directly I would imagine.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> They beat UGA the last two years, so what does that make you?



Your team plays in the ACC. Whats that make you? I'll help you out...... Ahhh, IRRELEVANT! Here's more. Since Richt left FSU........ You've been IRRELEVANT!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2012)

I guess these guys are feeling tough or something.

So to both of you, it isn't your place to let or not let anybody post anything and you don't get to decide what is alright to say and what isn't.  So the best thing to do is to stop worrying about it.

Seriously, does anybody care about ACC "football"?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Your team plays in the ACC. Whats that make you? I'll help you out...... Ahhh, IRRELEVANT! Here's more. Since Richt left FSU........ You've been IRRELEVANT!



Have you seen me yelling from the mountain top about FSU?  We've been relevent since you have.  Plus, we beat USCe when you couldn't.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess these guys are feeling tough or something.
> 
> So to both of you, it isn't your place to let or not let anybody post anything and you don't get to decide what is alright to say and what isn't.  So the best thing to do is to stop worrying about it.
> 
> Seriously, does anybody care about ACC "football"?



Go right ahead.  Tell everyone how horrible the team is who has beaten you two years in a row.

BTW, who's the guy standing behind you in your avatar?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess these guys are feeling tough or something.
> 
> So to both of you, it isn't your place to let or not let anybody post anything and you don't get to decide what is alright to say and what isn't.  So the best thing to do is to stop worrying about it.
> 
> Seriously, does anybody care about ACC "football"?



Whats so funny is you have a FSU and a UM playing tag team. I bet they have pmed each other high 5'ing each other too. Camaros, Mullets, jorts,


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Go right ahead.  Tell everyone how horrible the team is who has beaten you two years in a row.
> 
> BTW, who's the guy standing behind you in your avatar?



Classless. You should have more self restraint than that. It hurts knowing your team is irrelevant.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Have you seen me yelling from the mountain top about FSU?  We've been relevent since you have.  Plus, we beat USCe when you couldn't.


Irrelevant...............................................


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Whats so funny is you have a FSU and a UM playing tag team. I bet they have pmed each other high 5'ing each other too. Camaros, Mullets, jorts,



I could care less about Miami or any other ACC school.  I wish FSU would bolt form the ACC as soon as possible.  

Why is it that you never hear much ESS EEE SEE chest thumping from LSU or Bama fans?  I know, because they they don't need other's trophies to feel special.  They have their own.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Irrelevant...............................................



Not for as long as you.......


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Classless. You should have more self restraint than that. It hurts knowing your team is irrelevant.



I would hope he knew I was joking.  I don't get personal.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I could care less about Miami or any other ACC school.  I wish FSU would bolt form the ACC as soon as possible.
> 
> Why is it that you never hear much ESS EEE SEE chest thumping from LSU or Bama fans?  I know, because they they don't need other's trophies to feel special.  They have their own.


Really? Not sure how you came up with that. When was the last time you were in Alabama or Louisana? No shirt tail riding here. We actually play those teams. Nice try though.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I would hope he knew I was joking.  I don't get personal.



Like I said classless.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not for as long as you.......



 10 years in cfb is an eternity. One or two losing seasons and the fan base is calling for the coaches head.....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Really? Not sure how you came up with that. When was the last time you were in Alabama or Louisana? No shirt tail riding here. We actually play those teams. Nice try though.



Did one of them change their name to Open Date?



> 09/01/12  Buffalo Athens, GA 12:21 p.m. ET
> 09/08/12  at Missouri Columbia, MO 7:45 p.m. ET
> 09/15/12  Florida Atlantic Athens, GA 7:30 p.m. ET
> 09/22/12  Vanderbilt Athens, GA TBA
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Did one of them change their name to Open Date?



Not seeing your point.........


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> 10 years in cfb is an eternity. One or two losing seasons and the fan base is calling for the coaches head.....



We haven't had a losing season or missed a bowl game  since 1976.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Not seeing your point.........



Not seeing Bama or LSU on your schedule either.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not seeing Bama or LSU on your schedule either.



So whats your point? Do you play every team in the ACc every year? No. My point is we do play those teams. We also play Auburn and UF and SC. I know that ACC schedule is ruthless year and year out. Keep trolling.............


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> We haven't had a losing season or missed a bowl game  since 1976.



You have also been irrelevant since Richt moved to Athens. It hurts dont it bro?


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 16, 2012)

I think I can end all of this.  If being relevant means you have to have won a National Title in the last 10 years:
1. UGA - irrelevant - suck
2. FSU - irrelevant - suck
3. USCe - irrelevant - suck
4.Miami - irrelevant - suck

There, we are all fans of irrelevant sucky teams in today's college football landscape.  Hopefully this year will be the year for one of them (except USCe, Miami, or FSU) to become relevant again or for the first time.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> I think I can end all of this.  If being relevant means you have to have won a National Title in the last 10 years:
> 1. UGA - irrelevant - suck
> 2. FSU - irrelevant - suck
> 3. USCe - irrelevant - suck
> ...


Thanks for ending the madness.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

I give up you two florida boys win. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck (Aug 16, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> I think I can end all of this.  If being relevant means you have to have won a National Title in the last 10 years:
> 1. UGA - irrelevant - suck
> 2. FSU - irrelevant - suck
> 3. USCe - irrelevant - suck
> ...



Missed one...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

Buck said:


> Missed one...



I just seen on rivals and scout that Vandy is beating them in recruiting.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Go right ahead.  Tell everyone how horrible the team is who has beaten you two years in a row.
> 
> BTW, who's the guy standing behind you in your avatar?



Oh boy.  I'm fighting mad now. 

I didn't mean to hurt your feelings that badly.

Thank you for your permission to say what I want to say.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Whats so funny is you have a FSU and a UM playing tag team. I bet they have pmed each other high 5'ing each other too. Camaros, Mullets, jorts,



Yeah I know it.  Still can't understand why this is so near and dear to their hearts.

I had never even heard of this rebel yell character and I think I may have exchanged words with tj twice in my life. 

Not sure why they're so concerned with defending South Carolina's honor.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> I think I can end all of this.  If being relevant means you have to have won a National Title in the last 10 years:
> 1. UGA - irrelevant - suck
> 2. FSU - irrelevant - suck
> 3. USCe - irrelevant - suck
> ...



That ought to wind it up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I just seen on rivals and scout that Vandy is beating them in recruiting.



And bondy shows up to bore you with Tennessee football info in 3...2...1...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I know it.  Still can't understand why this is so near and dear to their hearts.
> 
> I had never even heard of this rebel yell character and I think I may have exchanged words with tj twice in my life.
> 
> Not sure why they're so concerned with defending South Carolina's honor.


 I guess because Spurrier has Fl roots.



South GA Dawg said:


> And bondy shows up to bore you with Tennessee football info in 3...2...1...


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> They beat UGA the last two years, so what does that make you?



  You didnt hear???  Its a new year and theyre a better team who barely finished in the top 20 but now are #6   I like to hear them talk about how they are so much better and talented then the bitterness   Im sure they know we suck with #1 ranked DE duo in the country, Heisman candidate RB,  One of the best stable of backs in the nation...  Oh,  Shaw led the nation the last 3 games of the season in qb rating last year....... I know, we suck    I really love how the history lesson pops up of how they own USC.......Theres a big difference in beating Brad Scott with a team of untalented player or a handfull of good ones to Spurrier and top 15 classes with some of the best at their position in the country.


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I just seen on rivals and scout that Vandy is beating them in recruiting.



  Did you see a couple years ago colorado beat one of those highly rated classes UGA has on the feild?    Or Boise,  or USC......It goes on and on


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good point.
> 
> The delusion of the SC people never ceases to amaze.
> 
> ...



  What has King done before last year?  He is a senior this year.   I'll tell you what i know about your team.  I live about 45 min from Athens,   Ive watched king play in high school,  I have plenty of friends who are UGA fans.   Never claimed that i know everything about your team but like yourself i have an opinion on what i see.


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> He thinks he's an insider. I really dont know much about sc because garcia is gone. The only reason I knew about him was he was drunk all the time. I think they had a coach caught goin wee wee in public too. Other than that who are they?



  I think im an insider?   Where have i ever said that?   I can call a spade a spade and a lie a lie......You my friend just lied.    Garcia was your best chance to beat us and hes gone.    Who are they????   Theyre the team that beat your boys the last two years   Athens is a great place to see dawgs fans cry and whine......I loved it.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey gin, what has Carolina done in their football existence?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 17, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> I think I can end all of this.  If being relevant means you have to have won a National Title in the last 10 years:
> 1. UGA - irrelevant - suck
> 2. FSU - irrelevant - suck
> 3. USCe - irrelevant - suck
> ...



Thank you.  That's what I've been trying to say.  It's useless to argue that someone else is irrelevant when you've irrelevant just as long or longer.

Look back.  Notice I didn't come on here bashing anybody.  But, God forbid, I mention that USCe has the argument of "we beat you", and the Dawgs start howling.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I know it.  Still can't understand why this is so near and dear to their hearts.
> 
> I had never even heard of this rebel yell character and I think I may have exchanged words with tj twice in my life.



It's not.  I _really _didn't expect my comment to take over a thread.

Like I said, I think y'all will beat USCe this year.  I never said anything negative about UGA until other folks wanted to turn it into a competition between FSU and UGA in irrelevancy.

I hope I didn't offend you with the comment about the avatar,  Trust me, I can argue football all day, but I don't get mad about it.  Especially not mad enough to make it personal.  I hope you knew I was joking about that.

2 more weeks til kickoff....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Thank you.  That's what I've been trying to say.  It's useless to argue that someone else is irrelevant when you've irrelevant just as long or longer.
> 
> Look back.  Notice I didn't come on here bashing anybody.  But, God forbid, I mention that USCe has the argument of "we beat you", and the Dawgs start howling.



LOL.  Nobody started "howling".  

You butted into something that had nothing to do with your team and then got all in a huff when everbody didn't act like you had done us a favor by imparting us with your brilliance.

This conversation never even happens if you mind your own business.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2012)

gin house said:


> What has King done before last year?  He is a senior this year.   I'll tell you what i know about your team.  I live about 45 min from Athens,   Ive watched king play in high school,  I have plenty of friends who are UGA fans.   Never claimed that i know everything about your team but like yourself i have an opinion on what i see.



No problem with that.

But when you get on here and start telling us about our players it's just funny.

As is your "what did King do before last year" comment.  

Seriously?  It doesn't count because he didn't play as well before that.  Pardon me ginny but that's just foolishness.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  Nobody started "howling".
> 
> You butted into something that had nothing to do with your team and then got all in a huff when everbody didn't act like you had done us a favor by imparting us with your brilliance.
> 
> This conversation never even happens if you mind your own business.



I'm sorry.  I didn't know that my discussions of cfb have to be limited to FSU.  I'll be sure to remember that from now on.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's not.  I _really _didn't expect my comment to take over a thread.
> 
> Like I said, I think y'all will beat USCe this year.  I never said anything negative about UGA until other folks wanted to turn it into a competition between FSU and UGA in irrelevancy.
> 
> ...



Man don't take this the wrong way, but I couldn't care less what you think about my avatar.  I thought the comment was just kind of stupid honestly.  You essentially called me a good looking woman.  I'm really not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm sorry.  I didn't know that my discussions of cfb have to be limited to FSU.  I'll be sure to remember that from now on.



They aren't.  Just don't know why you felt the need to get in the middle of it.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

gin house said:


> Did you see a couple years ago colorado beat one of those highly rated classes UGA has on the feild?    Or Boise,  or USC......It goes on and on



Did you see last year yall beat us and we won the sece? I kind of think this is what your problem is. gin son your team is average just like the rest of us. Lattimore will be average or below I can guarantee you.  That surgery will always be in the back of his mind. It will tear again and he knows it.The only two team's with a STABLE of backs in the sec is bama, and lsu!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

gin house said:


> I think im an insider?   Where have i ever said that?   I can call a spade a spade and a lie a lie......You my friend just lied.    Garcia was your best chance to beat us and hes gone.    Who are they????   Theyre the team that beat your boys the last two years   Athens is a great place to see dawgs fans cry and whine......I loved it.


 You started compairing talent and it was obvious you thought you knew what you were talking until your finger started typing. Keep thinking we have no talent and yall are loaded. You shall see differently. Beating yall in Columbia will be awesome too. CMR knows how to win there. You should know that. I dont lie. I also dont open my mouth about team roster's either. You need to spend more time studying than typing. Go Dawgs! SECEC!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Did you see last year yall beat us and we won the sece? I kind of think this is what your problem is. gin son your team is average just like the rest of us. Lattimore will be average or below I can guarantee you.  That surgery will always be in the back of his mind. It will tear again and he knows it.The only two team's with a STABLE of backs in the sec is bama, and lsu!



That is what college football has become.  The days of a couple teams totally dominating the landscape for a decade is over.  People thought USC with Carroll would do it again, wrong.  Look how quickly Miami fell from those'99 - '03 teams.  Even Bama has to reload.

More TV exposure and scholarship restrictions have leveled the playing field to the point where no one team can just dominate every single year anymore.  That's why I never _expect _to go undefeated.  It always takes luck to win them all.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You started compairing talent and it was obvious you thought you knew what you were talking until your finger started typing. Keep thinking we have no talent and yall are loaded. You shall see differently. Beating yall in Columbia will be awesome too. CMR knows how to win there. You should know that. I dont lie. I also dont open my mouth about team roster's either. You need to spend more time studying than typing. Go Dawgs! SECEC!



On paper, y'all should handle them.  If the OLine can come together and a rb emerge, y'all will make a run.  Of course, if ijuries hit, y'all are screwed.  Your situation this season reminds me alot of ours last year.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 17, 2012)

fear the "dream team"


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I know it.  Still can't understand why this is so near and dear to their hearts.
> 
> I had never even heard of this rebel yell character and I think I may have exchanged words with tj twice in my life.
> 
> Not sure why they're so concerned with defending South Carolina's honor.



Could care less about SC's honor. 

Just gets old listening to Ga. fans yell about how prominant they are in cfb.

And then when you point out they have been irrelevent for 30+ yrs they start tooting the horn of the SEC like they are all one big happy family.

It's pretty pathetic really.  Know your place for goodness sake.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Could care less about SC's honor.
> 
> Just gets old listening to Ga. fans yell about how prominant they are in cfb.
> 
> ...



Gets old?  When do any of us say anything about Miami.  Sounds like you just want to be hard to get along with.

What is knowing our place?  Being quiet and what you view as properly ashamed?  Man I think you need to think about what you're saying.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> fear the "dream team"



Fear Bray.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You started compairing talent and it was obvious you thought you knew what you were talking until your finger started typing. Keep thinking we have no talent and yall are loaded. You shall see differently. Beating yall in Columbia will be awesome too. CMR knows how to win there. You should know that. I dont lie. I also dont open my mouth about team roster's either. You need to spend more time studying than typing. Go Dawgs! SECEC!



Anybody talking about how obnoxious we are has never listened to a bunch of SC fans.  Jeez.  Unreal.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Gets old?  When do any of us say anything about Miami.  Sounds like you just want to be hard to get along with.
> 
> What is knowing our place?  Being quiet and what you view as properly ashamed?  Man I think you need to think about what yo're saying.




My team has nothing to do with this.


I know what I said and I stand by it.  Ga. fans are a bunch of....






They want to be like their daddys LSu and Ala sooo bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Could care less about SC's honor.
> 
> Just gets old listening to Ga. fans yell about how prominant they are in cfb.
> 
> ...



So if you dont win a NC your meaningless to CFB? Wow! Tell that to the thousand or so kids that have came through cfb the last 30 years. In all honesty bro that is just plain ignorant. I'll tell my 11 year old son that if his fb team doesnt win a game this year then his team is irrelevant. That mentality is whats wrong with cfb right now. Fan bases that  think their entitled to a nc is what baffles me. One thing I do know is I'm not entitled to anything as a fan that has not once ounce of control of what goes on between end zones. Trust me wehn I tell you I know place in cfb. I'm not a coach, player, trainer, so I do my job and root as loud for my team even when they dont give me a NC. Your right about us tooting our horn about the sec though. You can toot your horn when you play in the most dominating conf in cfb in the last 10 years! Expecialy when wining your conf is pretty much a trip to the NCG. Not so much for the ACC is it. Your riding the shirt tail of NC over 10 years ago and you try and call us out. SC beat us the last two years, and they may beat us again this year. When they do I will know for certain nothing I do had anything to do with the W or L whichever may come. When you get that you'll be better off...................


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> My team has nothing to do with this.
> 
> 
> I know what I said and I stand by it.  Ga. fans are a bunch of....
> ...


Get out of the tub bro the game is about to come on.....


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> So if you dont win a NC your meaningless to CFB? Wow! Tell that to the thousand or so kids that have came through cfb the last 30 years. In all honesty bro that is just plain ignorant. I'll tell my 11 year old son that if his fb team doesnt win a game this year then his team is irrelevant. That mentality is whats wrong with cfb right now. Fan bases that  think their entitled to a nc is what baffles me. One thing I do know is I'm not entitled to anything as a fan that has not once ounce of control of what goes on between end zones. Trust me wehn I tell you I know place in cfb. I'm not a coach, player, trainer, so I do my job and root as loud for my team even when they dont give me a NC. Your right about us tooting our horn about the sec though. *You can toot your horn when you play in the most dominating conf in cfb in the last 10 years! *Expecialy when wining your conf is pretty much a trip to the NCG. Not so much for the ACC is it. Your riding the shirt tail of NC over 10 years ago and you try and call us out. SC beat us the last two years, and they may beat us again this year. When they do I will know for certain nothing I do had anything to do with the W or L whichever may come. When you get that you'll be better off...................




Like talking to a bunch of liberals around here....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Like talking to a bunch of liberals around here....



Funny I was thinking the same thing by your me mentality..........


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Just gets old listening to Ga. fans yell about how prominant they are in cfb.



Who around here has been pounding their chest about how great Georgia has been? I think all of us know we're not where we want to be. We're the University of Georgia and have some of the best, if not the best high school talent as anyone, and even land a lot of these players at Georgia, yet, we haven't done much in the last 30-years with it. We know that! I can also name a heck of a lot more great programs who haven't done much in this time. Yes, it does suck seeing those high expectations crumble every year, for the last few years. But you know what? I'm not gonna cry about it! It is what it is! I honestly do believe Georgia will get it going in the right direction, and I believe it's going to happen soon.

Here's a tip: if you see a thread title with 'Georgia' in it, don't click on it in the future! If we bother you that much, you just might not like what we're talking about.



tjl1388 said:


> And then when you point out they have been irrelevent for 30+ yrs they start tooting the horn of the SEC like they are all one big happy family.



We are one big happy family! We all love each other to death! You're just jealous!

You know, your precious Miami Sugarcanes, Hurtingcanes, Cheatingcanes or what ever they are called, have enough problems for you to be discussing. There is PLENTY of stuff to talk about on them. Why not start a thread and discuss those issues there so you can avoid reading what Georgia fans are talking about? OH, THAT'S RIGHT! THIS IS A GEORGIA BASED WEBSITE AND YOU'RE THE ONLY SUGARCANE FAN ON HERE! SOOOOOOOO, EXPECT TO NOT LIKE WHAT YOU READ MOST OF THE TIME!

By the way, do we go into the knitting section of the forums and tell you how to knit?



tjl1388 said:


> It's pretty pathetic really.  Know your place for goodness sake.



What's pathetic is the Miami Sugarcanes! I'm sure the university as a whole, is a great school. But the football program is done! Miami should be happy the ACC hasn't kicked them out of the conference. What a black eye y'all have given the ACC! If I were the ACC, I'd boot Miami and extend an invitation to Fla A&M or Bethune Cookman. The ACC would be so much better off without those cheaters! What a disgrace to college football!!!!!!!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 17, 2012)

gin house said:


> What has King done before last year?  He is a senior this year.
> 
> T: King
> Fr: 377 yds rec
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> gin house said:
> 
> 
> > What has King done before last year?  He is a senior this year.
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2012)

tj obviously there is some sort of problem here but you own it because I know for a fact that you don't get antagonized by UGA fans here.  So what it boils down to is that you think we should just be meek.  Not going to happen so the best thing for you to do is get over it.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Like talking to a bunch of liberals around here....



Said the guy from yankee south Florida.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> flowingwell said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you use facts when posting instead of assumptions...........................................................
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > It's a crazy idea..It probably won't last.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2012)

GEORGIA OUTDOOR NEWS FORUM.............................  Go Dawgs!


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> gin house said:
> 
> 
> > What has King done before last year?  He is a senior this year.
> ...


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> Hey gin, what has Carolina done in their football existence?



  Not much of anything but Clemson has won a NC since UGA has.....What does that say?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2012)

Good night and roll tide.


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You started compairing talent and it was obvious you thought you knew what you were talking until your finger started typing. Keep thinking we have no talent and yall are loaded. You shall see differently. Beating yall in Columbia will be awesome too. CMR knows how to win there. You should know that. I dont lie. I also dont open my mouth about team roster's either. You need to spend more time studying than typing. Go Dawgs! SECEC!



  Until UGA proves me wrong why dont you do the logical thing in realizing that you have been beaten two times in a row!   You keep telling me how UGA is so much better but like the last couple years your boys didnt back your mouth up on the field.  Beating us in columbia will be hard to do as they couldnt do it in their own house.   I need to spend more time studying than typing??????   You do realize ive been right the last two years and you have talked this same talk??????   Go Gamecocks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> No problem with that.
> 
> But when you get on here and start telling us about our players it's just funny.
> 
> ...



   Why is it funny to talk about your players?  Is there something that im not seeing that you guys are???  Is there a trademark on their rear-ends??    Its not anything new that King hasnt came out and took over where Green left off.   To be the primary reciever he has been very average if that and thats UGA fans and everyone saying that not just me.   Really,  nobody outside of Athens knows who he is.......Why are we arguing about this?


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Did you see last year yall beat us and we won the sece? I kind of think this is what your problem is. gin son your team is average just like the rest of us. Lattimore will be average or below I can guarantee you.  That surgery will always be in the back of his mind. It will tear again and he knows it.The only two team's with a STABLE of backs in the sec is bama, and lsu!



   We had some good wins last year, i dont thing were average.  If we had lost to every ranked team we played and lost a bowl game to barely a top 20 team then i would agree that were average.   Lattimore should be fine but "it will tear again and he knows it"......  Ok.   I know how much you like to post stats of team rankings and such.   Go to the SEC website and you'll see they have USC behind Lsu in RB rankings.   You do realize we have 3 SEC starting RB's and three more guys who should be better?   We're fine at RB, i promise you that.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> We had some good wins last year, i dont thing were average.  If we had lost to every ranked team we played and lost a bowl game to barely a top 20 team then i would agree that were average.   Lattimore should be fine but "it will tear again and he knows it"......  Ok.   I know how much you like to post stats of team rankings and such.   Go to the SEC website and you'll see they have USC behind Lsu in RB rankings.   You do realize we have 3 SEC starting RB's and three more guys who should be better?   We're fine at RB, i promise you that.


gin I realize that if you judge better than average in our conf then your team has won a NC! Anything below that is just that average. Sorry brother thats just how it is. Yall may have a log or two in the wood pile but so do we. You got Clowney we got Jones. We could go on and on but at the end of the night. We are very good average teams in the sec! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> Until UGA proves me wrong why dont you do the logical thing in realizing that you have been beaten two times in a row!   You keep telling me how UGA is so much better but like the last couple years your boys didnt back your mouth up on the field.  Beating us in columbia will be hard to do as they couldnt do it in their own house.   I need to spend more time studying than typing??????   You do realize ive been right the last two years and you have talked this same talk??????   Go Gamecocks!!!!!!!!!!!


When I think about Columbia and W's I have to go back to CMR and his record there. Just like a gator fan would about Jacksonville. It's really that simple.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> flowingwell said:
> 
> 
> > gin house said:
> ...


----------



## Buck (Aug 18, 2012)

Ginny were you a Gamecock fan back in '99 when they had their 0-11 season, or did you jump on the bandwagon when they hired Spurrier?


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2012)

Buck said:


> Ginny were you a Gamecock fan back in '99 when they had their 0-11 season, or did you jump on the bandwagon when they hired Spurrier?



Buck it really doesn't matter because at the end of the day he is still just a usc.E fan.......


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2012)

Buck said:


> Ginny were you a Gamecock fan back in '99 when they had their 0-11 season, or did you jump on the bandwagon when they hired Spurrier?






John Cooper said:


> Buck it really doesn't matter because at the end of the day he is still just a usc.E fan.......


This!


----------



## Buck (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> What has King done before last year?  He is a senior this year.
> 
> T: King
> Fr: 377 yds rec
> ...



No.  Orson Charles would probably get the nod as Murray's primary target since Greene left.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Thanatos (Aug 18, 2012)

"Georgia vs. Florida. Chances of Bulldog victory--60%.
Comments: Georgia just has more talent and better coaching than Florida now--a switch from most of the last 2 decades. I think this series is finally going to switch back to Georgia dominating Florida."

We have not won back to back against UF in 20 years...might want to rework that percentage.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2012)

UGA will go 10-3. Loses to FLA, S. Carolina, and Michigan in the outback bowl. S Carolina goes to seccg and gets the typical sec east beatdown by Bama.


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2012)

Buck said:


> Ginny were you a Gamecock fan back in '99 when they had their 0-11 season, or did you jump on the bandwagon when they hired Spurrier?



  Ive been a Gamecock fan all my life and yes i remember those two years.   I was glad to see Lou start to turn us around and Spurrier is doing a good job of doing it.   Thats the difference in a gamecock fan when we know where we were and what were doing now compared to alot of dawgs fans who have always expected the dawgs to do well but these days aint exactly what they expect are they?


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> When I think about Columbia and W's I have to go back to CMR and his record there. Just like a gator fan would about Jacksonville. It's really that simple.



  Last time CMR was there he lost?   One thing ive never understood is half decade records and older having anything to do with a game in the present.   You aught to call CMR and tell him to borrow some glory from the NC game thirty years ago to ensure a win this year in Columbia   Isnt that how that works


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> Why is it funny to talk about your players?  Is there something that im not seeing that you guys are???  Is there a trademark on their rear-ends??    Its not anything new that King hasnt came out and took over where Green left off.   To be the primary reciever he has been very average if that and thats UGA fans and everyone saying that not just me.   Really,  nobody outside of Athens knows who he is.......Why are we arguing about this?



ginny this is exactly what I'm talking about.  This is just silly.  The way you act like you know a lot about our players.  Nobody said TK was on A.J.'s level.  Ever.  A.J. was a rare talent and there aren't many like him.  You don't have a guy like him leave and then just plug another one in there just like him.  Nobody does that.  Not even your oh so elite SC with all their firepower.  Who do they have that comes anywhere close to being an A.J. Green?  Nobody of course.

It's idiotic for anybody to think you just go get another guy like that.  There aren't that many out there at a given time.  When Julio Jones left Alabama, who was the new receiver just as good as him lining up for the Tide?  The answer of course is nobody.  There was not another Julio Jones level receiver because there just aren't many players like that and even if you are on Alabama's level, you can't just get another one because there aren't many.  That doesn't mean you don't still have good receivers.

Pardon me but your argument that because TK is "supposed to be a 'primary receiver' (not even sure what you think that means and doubt that you do either.  You just thought it sounded good) he's supposed to be on A.J.'s level sounds like something out of a littel kid's mind.

He lead the team in receiving last year.  Even with an explosive young talent like Tampa (that's Malcolm Mitchell but since you're an expert on our players I'm sure you knew that) playing receiver as well.  He lead the team in catches but in ginny world that's not enough to be a "primary receiver".  That and the fact that last season was the first that he lead the team means that it doesn't count.  That's ridiculous.

As for SC beating us, they did, it's embarrassing to get beat by yall two years in a row, but it happened.  

And what did SC play for last year that meant anything?  The answer of course is nothing.

It's ok if you want to run around and pretend like you're some kind of little football guru and like your team is some kind of powerhouse because they played for the SECC once.  Ever.  In their long pathetic history. 

But don't expect anybody to buy into it and like your little kid, homeristic, rants mean anything or should be taken seriously.

And unless you just want to get laughed at, stop trying to act like you're some kind UGA football insider.

It just sounds foolish.


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> gin house said:
> 
> 
> > flowingwell said:
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> UGA will go 10-3. Loses to FLA, S. Carolina, and Michigan in the outback bowl. S Carolina goes to seccg and gets the typical sec east beatdown by Bama.



I'll take that bet.  Not gonna happen.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> flowingwell said:
> 
> 
> > gin house said:
> ...


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> ginny this is exactly what I'm talking about.  This is just silly.  The way you act like you know a lot about our players.  Nobody said TK was on A.J.'s level.  Ever.  A.J. was a rare talent and there aren't many like him.  You don't have a guy like him leave and then just plug another one in there just like him.  Nobody does that.  Not even your oh so elite SC with all their firepower.  Who do they have that comes anywhere close to being an A.J. Green?  Nobody of course.It's idiotic for anybody to think you just go get another guy like that.  There aren't that many out there at a given time.  When Julio Jones left Alabama, who was the new receiver just as good as him lining up for the Tide?  The answer of course is nobody.  There was not another Julio Jones level receiver because there just aren't many players like that and even if you are on Alabama's level, you can't just get another one because there aren't many.  That doesn't mean you don't still have good receivers.
> 
> Pardon me but your argument that because TK is "supposed to be a 'primary receiver' (not even sure what you think that means and doubt that you do either.  You just thought it sounded good) he's supposed to be on A.J.'s level sounds like something out of a littel kid's mind.
> 
> ...



  I find it amusing how all that comes out of your mouth is whinning and crying.   I dont try to act like a football insider, i have an opinion on anything im interested in and  wouldnt say another guys opinion is idiodic when your "opinion" or whatever youd like to call it has looked like a horses rear-end the last couple years.  I tell you what,  i'll go out on a limb and say theres a freshman on our team that if he is half consistant as to what he can do will be as good or better than Green.  Shaq Roland.   Just so you know......Check the SEC records of WR's and you'll find Alshon up near the top of them all but Green didnt make any of them   Not saying he isnt a great talent but he is what his stats say he is.   But when you turn out receivers like Alshon Jeffrey (#2 all time in sec rec. yds) or Sidney Rice or A.J Green its not hard to find good talent for WR's over here.  Yes, they are around im sure.  Heres to Trammel Terry and hoping he turns out to be your #1 threat in a few more years   Should be another fine WR product out of South Carolina.


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> gin house said:
> 
> 
> > flowingwell said:
> ...


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll take that bet.  Not gonna happen.



  your track record with bets isnt all that good is it?   You remeber last time yall played buffalo dont you??  Oh wait that was Colorado.......Both about the same


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> I find it amusing how all that comes out of your mouth is whinning and crying.   I dont try to act like a football insider, i have an opinion on anything im interested in and  wouldnt say another guys opinion is idiodic when your "opinion" or whatever youd like to call it has looked like a horses rear-end the last couple years.  I tell you what,  i'll go out on a limb and say theres a freshman on our team that if he is half consistant as to what he can do will be as good or better than Green.  Shaq Roland.   Just so you know......Check the SEC records of WR's and you'll find Alshon up near the top of them all but Green didnt make any of them   Not saying he isnt a great talent but he is what his stats say he is.   But when you turn out receivers like Alshon Jeffrey (#2 all time in sec rec. yds) or Sidney Rice or A.J Green its not hard to find good talent for WR's over here.  Yes, they are around im sure.  Heres to Trammel Terry and hoping he turns out to be your #1 threat in a few more years   Should be another fine WR product out of South Carolina.



Just call it like I see it ginny.  You don't have to like it but it is what it is.

Jefferey was pretty good.  But his stats don't mean much to me.  

If you want to just go on stats then Terrence Edwards the best receiver inUGA's history.  Only a complete moron would say he was better than A.J. stats not withstanding. 

So you can trot out  all the stats you want.  A.J. was and is better.  Maybe not miles better but better nonetheless.

As for looking like a horse's rear end.  You're the expert there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> your track record with bets isnt all that good is it?   You remeber last time yall played buffalo dont you??  Oh wait that was Colorado.......Both about the same



Put down the crack pipe.  If lose to Buffalo I'll ;leave this forum and never come back.

I forgot to address your "whining and crying" foolishness.  

Should I pull up some of your posts from last season when the wheels came off the chicken train and you were forced to come to grips with the fact that the hens would be sitting watching the SECC game from that bomb crater called Columbia?

  We needed a bucket around here to catch all the ginny tears.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > gin house said:
> ...


----------



## sleeze (Aug 18, 2012)

Gin house needs to lay off the gin. To say alshon is a better WR than A.J. is just redunkulous.  

You cant just rely on stats to make your point. Stats only tell half the story.You must have never seen AJ play? Kid is a beast and is doing good in the league too.  Alshon is good but he is not better than AJ. A blind man could see that just by watching them play college ball these last few years. 

Complete Lamecock Homerism at its finest.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 18, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Gin house needs to lay off the gin. To say alshon is a better WR than A.J. is just redunkulous.
> 
> You cant just rely on stats to make your point. Stats only tell half the story.You must have never seen AJ play? Kid is a beast and is doing good in the league too.  Alshon is good but he is not better than AJ. A blind man could see that just by watching them play college ball these last few years.
> 
> Complete Lamecock Homerism at its finest.



Oh snap....... and that from a lizard fan that HATES UGA.

 You know another thing, these chicken fans will crow and crow how great Alshon was/is and in the next breath say that him being gone isn't gonna affect their team. Which is it?? He is the best of all time or he was just another ho hum player at south cackalacky


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> flowingwell said:
> 
> 
> > gin house said:
> ...


----------



## sleeze (Aug 18, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh snap....... and that from a lizard fan that HATES UGA.
> 
> You know another thing, these chicken fans will crow and crow how great Alshon was/is and in the next breath say that him being gone isn't gonna affect their team. Which is it?? He is the best of all time or he was just another ho hum player at south cackalacky



Havent u heard? It wont effect them one bit. I mean Gin says USC has sooo much talent they can just plug another guy in...injuries wont matter either..plug another guy in,,keep rocking and rolling. 

We are talking about USC trojans right?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> Last time CMR was there he lost?   One thing ive never understood is half decade records and older having anything to do with a game in the present.   You aught to call CMR and tell him to borrow some glory from the NC game thirty years ago to ensure a win this year in Columbia   Isnt that how that works



gin cmr has lost one time in Columbia. How can you argue that fact without being nothing more than total homer....................................................... Brother lay off the koolaid. You talk about us relying on old stats but all you have to go on is the day Spurrier rolled into Columbia. Every time you post you make your case seem that much more desperate. If there is one thing CMR has done is win on the road.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Gin house needs to lay off the gin. To say alshon is a better WR than A.J. is just redunkulous.
> 
> You cant just rely on stats to make your point. Stats only tell half the story.You must have never seen AJ play? Kid is a beast and is doing good in the league too.  Alshon is good but he is not better than AJ. A blind man could see that just by watching them play college ball these last few years.
> 
> Complete Lamecock Homerism at its finest.



Eazy E rubs ginny's nose in that doo doo he's been dropping in here and whips him with a newspaper.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Havent u heard? It wont effect them one bit. I mean Gin says USC has sooo much talent they can just plug another guy in...injuries wont matter either..plug another guy in,,keep rocking and rolling.
> 
> We are talking about USC trojans right?



I know right.  Mr. College Football ginny truly believes that they are so great that they can just put another guy in there and won't miss a beat.

The other day he said Lattimore was just nice to have.

He acts like he would drink the boy's bath water these last two years but now he's just nice to have.

I guess if you're an elite of the elite program like South Carolina, guys like Marcus Lattimore are a dime a dozen.

Lamecock Homerism is right.


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL....  Its funny how the competition cant stop talking about the Gamecocks.   UF and UGA........4-0 the last two years,  i see why. LOL     Anybody watch the bears game tonight?  Alshon taking the spotlight again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> gin cmr has lost one time in Columbia. How can you argue that fact without being nothing more than total homer....................................................... Brother lay off the koolaid. You talk about us relying on old stats but all you have to go on is the day Spurrier rolled into Columbia. Every time you post you make your case seem that much more desperate. If there is one thing CMR has done is win on the road.



LOL.  Plus he talks about how anything that happend before right this minute does not count yet he says TK isn't any good because he didn't do much two years ago.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> LOL....  Its funny how the competition cant stop talking about the Gamecocks.   UF and UGA........4-0 the last two years,  i see why. LOL     Anybody watch the bears game tonight?  Alshon taking the spotlight again.



You're right.  UGA and Florida fans are jealous of South caro...

Couldn't get all the way through it.  I tried.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  Plus he talks about how anything that happend before right this minute does not count yet he says TK isn't any good because he didn't do much two years ago.



It's starting to get sad. He's convinced that south carolina is the heartbeat of the sec..........Weapons all over the field...............


----------



## gin house (Aug 18, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're right.  UGA and Florida fans are jealous of South caro...
> 
> Couldn't get all the way through it.  I tried.



  Laugh all you want, i'll take beating you guys every year and having to hear the bitter whinning all day long   Now thats funny  Wonder what the excuse will be this year?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're right.  UGA and Florida fans are jealous of South caro...
> 
> Couldn't get all the way through it.  I tried.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> Laugh all you want, i'll take beating you guys every year and having to hear the bitter whinning all day long   Now thats funny  Wonder what the excuse will be this year?



I'm sure you'll come up with one. Afterall all yall are the ones that have the most at stake. Yall have all the braging rights the last two years. If we beat yall you will have gotten beat by a bottom of the barrel sec team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

gin house said:


> Laugh all you want, i'll take beating you guys every year and having to hear the bitter whinning all day long   Now thats funny  Wonder what the excuse will be this year?



That must be some good stuff you're cooking up in your shanty ginny.  I hear that stuff is highly explosive though so be careful

If you think I'm laughin at you now, wait until after the game this year.  You're in for a lot more of it son.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I'm sure you'll come up with one. Afterall all yall are the ones that have the most at stake. Yall have all the braging rights the last two years. If we beat yall you will have gotten beat by a bottom of the barrel sec team.



I wonder if he means excuses like, "But we beat them.  We should be playing in the SECC  It's no fair."


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wonder if he means excuses like, "But we beat them.  We should be playing in the SECC  It's no fair."



Haters gonna hate, and whiners are gonna whine!


----------



## sleeze (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey, gin and juice,,,,,,u do realize usce has pretty much reached its ceiling?

You will never be a national power much less and SEC force....I love the Ole ball coach. And he will always be a Gator but even he can only do so much with the talent he gets in south carolina. 

I dont mind u beating up on the dawgs. But u and i both know it wont be too much longer till the Gators will rise again.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Hey, gin and juice,,,,,,u do realize usce has pretty much reached its ceiling?
> 
> You will never be a national power much less and SEC force....I love the Ole ball coach. And he will always be a Gator but even he can only do so much with the talent he gets in south carolina.
> 
> I dont mind u beating up on the dawgs. But u and i both know it wont be too much longer till the Gators will rise again.



You better get ready because gin is a recruiting expert as well. SC is the hot bead fro recruiting in the south.


----------



## gin house (Aug 19, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Hey, gin and juice,,,,,,u do realize usce has pretty much reached its ceiling?
> 
> You will never be a national power much less and SEC force....I love the Ole ball coach. And he will always be a Gator but even he can only do so much with the talent he gets in south carolina.
> 
> I dont mind u beating up on the dawgs. But u and i both know it wont be too much longer till the Gators will rise again.



  We get the best talent out of SC and have been pretty good picking talent out of other states here lately.  We got the #1 recruit out of N.C. this year.  The #1 ranked RB out of Georgia last year.....OH,  He flipped from UF to us, Mike Davis.  Let me ask you a question and i dont expect you to answer but here it is......  In over a hundred years of football,  what titles did UF have before Spurrier came to town?   Alot of the sucess that UF has had from then to now is due to him.   You have to have great talent to win big but you have to have elite coaching also IMO,   Talent is no problem down there but i say the coaching is a joke.  Whats up with the two de-commits today is Josh Outlaw and Tre Bell???


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You better get ready because gin is a recruiting expert as well. SC is the hot bead fro recruiting in the south.



Yes.  Mr. College Football ginny is always three steps ahead.  He knows more about your team than you do.

They are a contender.  Weapons all over the field.  Recruiting.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2012)

gin house said:


> We get the best talent out of SC and have been pretty good picking talent out of other states here lately.  We got the #1 recruit out of N.C. this year.  The #1 ranked RB out of Georgia last year.....OH,  He flipped from UF to us, Mike Davis.  Let me ask you a question and i dont expect you to answer but here it is......  In over a hundred years of football,  what titles did UF have before Spurrier came to town?   Alot of the sucess that UF has had from then to now is due to him.   You have to have great talent to win big but you have to have elite coaching also IMO,   Talent is no problem down there but i say the coaching is a joke.  Whats up with the two de-commits today is Josh Outlaw and Tre Bell???



But now we're confused.  This goes against the edict of ginny the all knowing.  What happened before does not matter.  It actually never even happened if it wasn't good.  The only thing that counts is what is going on right now.  Unless of course that's bad then it doesn't count and what happened before is all that matters.

Now you're really confusing us.  A person can get lost in it and wander forever because it changes all the time.  Teach ginny.  Teach us.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Hey, gin and juice,,,,,,u do realize usce has pretty much reached its ceiling?
> You will never be a national power much less and SEC force....I love the Ole ball coach. And he will always be a Gator but even he can only do so much with the talent he gets in south carolina.
> 
> I dont mind u beating up on the dawgs. But u and i both know it wont be too much longer till the Gators will rise again.



Oh my.  He really hates it when you say that.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You better get ready because gin is a recruiting expert as well. SC is the hot bead fro recruiting in the south.





South GA Dawg said:


> Yes.  Mr. College Football ginny is always three steps ahead.  He knows more about your team than you do.
> 
> They are a contender.  Weapons all over the field.  Recruiting.



Uh oh,,,,he is teaching me something on recruting already riiigggghhhhttt...



gin house said:


> We get the best talent out of SC and have been pretty good picking talent out of other states here lately.  We got the #1 recruit out of N.C. this year.  The #1 ranked RB out of Georgia last year.....OH,  He flipped from UF to us, Mike Davis.  Let me ask you a question and i dont expect you to answer but here it is......  In over a hundred years of football,  what titles did UF have before Spurrier came to town?   Alot of the sucess that UF has had from then to now is due to him.   You have to have great talent to win big but you have to have elite coaching also IMO,   Talent is no problem down there but i say the coaching is a joke.  Whats up with the two de-commits today is Josh Outlaw and Tre Bell???



You act like USCe can pick and choose the talent they want....it dont work that way....We have only seen one year out of the current Florida coaching regime and now all of the sudden "coaching is a joke"?  Hate to say it but u sound like some Gator fans i know. Give the coaches a chance before u claim them a joke.  We will always be coached up on defense, because of Muschamps background. As for offense Saban wanted Pease so that tells me how much the big time coaches think highly of our new OC.

As for Outlaw i hate that we lost him cause he is a o-lineman. Tre balls decommit doesnt hurt us in my opinion.

Get back to me on signing day. And once again u will see that uga and uf will rank higher (according to your favorite recruiting $ite) once again.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Uh oh,,,,he is teaching me something on recruting already riiigggghhhhttt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends how gin is arguing about SCe. Sounds like now it seems that SC is the best thing that happened to the ol ball coach........


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 20, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Just call it like I see it ginny.  You don't have to like it but it is what it is.
> 
> Jefferey was pretty good.  But his stats don't mean much to me.
> 
> ...



Thank you.  You just saved me from having to type that exact post.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 20, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh my.  He really hates it when you say that.



He may hate it, but it's true.  They may challenge for the conference every few years, but not every year.

If UGA, on the other hand, ever gets the right staff and system in place will be a beast of a program.


----------

